# Long Training Lead - What Length?



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

I live in a condo complex with a decent expanse of "yard" behind the unit. Most of the time, I take my 3 month old pup out to potty without a lead, let him run about a bit, then we come back in. My complex is extremely quiet and people are almost never outside (and he is good about staying off peoples' patios). However, on the weekends in nicer weather, there are kids who play out front and once in awhile someone is coming or going from the building, and naturally he wants to run up and say hi. Surprisingly, no one in my building likes dogs, so I want to be considerate of their feelings, keep my pup safe, and still allow a little freedom. I'd like to get a long cotton webbed leash for outdoor forays in the yard or when we go to parks. 

My two options are 30' and 50' - which would be better? The lead is only 5/8". I'd like to ideally use it to reinforce recalls in distracting situations as well, and possibly utilize it on hiking/camping/swimming trips. Also, I have color options; which is better? Should I go for red because it's easily seen and grabbed, or black/green because it blends in well with the ground and won't be as noticeable for my pup?


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I have both 30' and 50' leads for my dogs, and they are both nice. The 30' ones are blue, because I got them when I was working with only male dogs, and the 50' ones are black because that was the only option for me. I don't think it makes much difference either way on color, it's more for you than them. But if I were going to pick one, I'd go with the longest one possible, as you can always gather up the extra length and only allow them a certain amount of distance from you.


----------

